# height/weight for growing ND kids?



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

I would love for people to post the height and/or weight of their nigerian dwarfs of all ages. Also whether or not you consider them to be large or not for the breed.
I want to get any idea of what is a normal growth rate, etc.
I have two girls. At age 4-5 weeks when we got them, they were 3 and 6 pounds.
now at 9-10 weeks they are 6 and 10.5 pounds.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

My four month old kids are about 25 pounds. I am pleased with their progress. 

I recall a discussion from perhaps a year ago, where we were talking about what constitutes normal ND growth, and what is stunted, possibly by coccidiosis. The upshot from that, that I took away, was that different lines will grow at different speeds, to different potential maximums. Although the breed regulations state a maximum of 75 pounds, if I recall, some will top out at just over 60 pounds, with all the food they could wish for, glossy coats, fleshy bodies, good producers and easy keepers, with no evidence of coccidiosis at any time--they are simply dwarf goats!

Feeding grain (or not) makes a difference with growing kids. My doelings have been getting plenty of alfalfa blend hay and a modest amount of grain. One has been getting milk, but not the other (weaned, mother sold), but they're progressing about the same. The buckling was weaned and moved to the boys' quarters, where I was not feeding much grain, but mostly alfalfa blend hay, and though he was initially bigger than his sister, who was small, she has outstripped him in growth, with the additional protein. I am now giving him a regular grain ration too!


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Great information thanks! Also, I love your screen name


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Sie verstehen. ;-)


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Freilich!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Sie verstehen. ;-)


Ich auch! LOL


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Offensichtlich gibt's hier vielie, die Deutsch sprechen. Toll! :clap:


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Update: At around 13/14 weeks old (3.5 months), they now way 10 pounds and 20 pounds. 
The little one is obviously still small, but she has grown quite a bit in height especially. Her legs are a LOT longer than they used to be. Both area healthy and eating well. I think the smaller one is just simply a smaller goat!


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Goat in Himmel - about how much grain are you feeding your four month olds?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Not all that much--they get perhaps a cup a day. (Sorry for the delayed reply, net has been down due to weather.)


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks. That is about what ours are getting right now too, so thats good to hear.


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Update: at 20/21 weeks (a bit under 5 months)
The little one weighs in at around 14 pounds and the larger at around 28 pounds. 
They are staying oddly consistent in their size difference :laugh:


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Update at just under 6 months:
The little one is 16 lb. Larger is 30 lb.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are gaining weight.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hm, 30 pounds for six months is in the ballpark, imho, but 16 pounds for the other? I am wondering if it had a bout with coccidiosis before you got it. But I trust it's happy and otherwise healthy, just not breeding stock?


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

The red and white is my new buckling. He's 20 lbs at 9 weeks. The black cape with moon spots is my new doeling. She's 8 months and 25 lbs. They are both within a half inch of the same height. They are half brother and half sister and his mother is about the size I expect the doeling to get to when she is mature.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

What a great post. I would love to have more info. on height and weight norms for the different ages. Something in chart form would be great. Does anyone know if such a chart exists? Does topping out at 75 lbs. include the bucks, too?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

My kids last year were born 3.5-5 pounds. At 6 months they were 24-37lbs. At one year they were 49-70lbs. I have 2 does and 2 wethers. The wethers are biggest. One doe is quite a bit smaller then the others. I do not know heights.


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea, the little one is healthy. She has just always been small. They will remain unbred so im not worried about that. Will need to get their heights later


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Update for 10 months old: they are now 25 lb and 47 lb. so big!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are growing.


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

All of these are nigis:
1 month: 18 pounds (buck)
1 month: 16 pounds (buck)
5 weeks: 8 pounds (doe)
5 weeks: 11 pounds (doe)
5 weeks:16 pounds (buck)


----------

